# Pacers Vs Magic Gamethread...



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Let's go for 2 in row!!!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Was today my day for the thread? I think so but i've been busy the past hour or so and totally forgot, thanks for getting this up Pacerholic.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I think Rasho Nesterovic is my favorite player. This guy is the smartest player on our team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger's playing like his old (new) self, scoring from everywhere on the court and making the strides to get to the basket. Awesome. Too bad the game should be tied right now if Orlando could hit open shots. Our perimeter defense is atrocious.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ Redick just shook Rush. That was ugly.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I hope this is the game Rush finally breaks out. He hasn't had a good game this season but normally it's just because he has the jitters and can't get his shots to fall. Once he gets his shots to fall he will be our best player on the bench.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I think Rasho Nesterovic is my favorite player. This guy is the smartest player on our team.




Totally agree!...And aside from Foster, Rasho too is becoming one of my favorite Pacers, he's had good nights every single game this season so far, really quite surprised by him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Looks like it's going to be a really good game, and Murphy looks like he's on his way to another monster night at the boards!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Way to finish the quarter Jeff!!!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I would have liked to see Jeff or Jack pass that to Rush open for the three to kinda get him going but I guess a guaranteed three points by Jeff is better than a long range shot. I'm really waiting for Rush to break out, though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rush just made up for that JJ Redick burn with that Granger-esque block.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Jarrett looks awesome today. Slick passes, spin moves. This is the kind of passing and point guard play I love.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Orlando was just Jack'd. **** yeh that was an awesome play. So much for not being able to run the fast break.

Hibbert made a dumb move the play before, though. He's a decent jump shooter and didn't have the space to cut with Daniels also cutting, so he should've popped for a 16 footer if Daniels couldn't get inside, or at least wait and not make Daniels lose the ball by almost running into him.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Jack is really playing good ball, he has also turned out to be a major reason to our success this season.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> Was today my day for the thread? I think so but i've been busy the past hour or so and totally forgot, thanks for getting this up Pacerholic.




I'm not sure if it was your turn either but not problem at all buddy, you're the last person that should be apologizing for not making threads!. :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hibbert with two awesome defensive plays in a row. First he completely blocks JJ Redick's path, then he takes a charge on a down-coming Brian Cook. Defensive potential is so strange in Indiana.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'm not sure if it was your turn either but not problem at all buddy, you're the last person that should be apologizing for not making threads!. :cheers:


Why not haha. I like to take just as much responsibility for making this forum active


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hibbert made a great pass out of the post to Ford for a layup. He may end up being a rich-man's Rasho Nesterovic. Too bad Howard's dunking on us, so we may need to bring Rasho back in to guard him.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I like to think of him as more of a Zydrunas Ilgauskas with better blocking skills and athleticism.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> I like to think of him as more of a Zydrunas Ilgauskas with better blocking skills and athleticism.


He's not quite the scorer Z was his first few years, but he's going to be better defensively, and athletically they're pretty similar.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Well Hibbert is probably a little quicker and he is definitely stonger and more muscular. Z is the better scorer right now but i'm talking in a few years.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> Well Hibbert is probably a little quicker and he is definitely stonger and more muscular. Z is the better scorer right now but i'm talking in a few years.


Hibbert's hardly quicker. He's faster and could beat Z in a full-court sprint, yes, but quicker, ugh, no. Stronger? I doubt it. As big as Hibbert is, Z's larger.

Z's not close to as good a scorer as he was a few years ago. In terms of the sweeping jump hook they're similar, but Hibbert has a long, long way to go to be even close to as good as Z at jump shooting or the post, or even passing.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I hated that easy shot they gave Orlando to finish that half but overall I have been pretty pleased with this game, and I hope that we can continue to play the same in the next 2...


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

About Hibert, He is only 1 inch shorter than Z and he runs the floor way better. Z is a veteran right now, and Hibbert is a rookie so of course Z is better right now much in the long run I believe they will be very similar.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Danny G. is really becoming a great passer!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Z is a veteran right now, and Hibbert is a rookie so of course Z is better right now


And a lot better when he was in his prime, which is the main point of discussion. If you want to say Hibbert's peak is Z right now, it'll be easier to believe you, but he has a long, long way to go to even be close to Ilgauskas during his peak year or two, and it's like saying Brandon Rush is the next Paul Pierce.



> much in the long run I believe they will be very similar.


When Z's 36 and retired and Hibbert's 25?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I wish we were up by more points right now, I just don't trust small leads at all!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger choking again when it matters. The anti-Reggie.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Last possesion.. tied. Gotta go to TJ imo.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Why Rasho? That's just asking for a miss having him go into Howard. He gets rejected and now we have to go to overtime.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rasho should've taken the jumper, but he was too hesitant. OT we go, and we're going to live or die with TJ Ford because we can't play defense and no one else is stepping up on offense.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> Rasho should've taken the jumper, but he was too hesitant. OT we go, and we're going to live or die with TJ Ford because we can't play defense and no one else is stepping up on offense.


Exactly what i'm thinking. Repped


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Danny should have taken that last shot!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger! Disappearing act no more! **** yeh!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Danny and Lewis trade clutch threes. Tied again..


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank God Nelson has gone cold.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Seems like we're out of sync right now...Please let Danny shoot after the timeout!!!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Murphy is soft.. he was guaranteed to get a foul if he had just atleast acted like he was gonna dunk it.. instead he just throws that soft crap up there.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

No one wants to shoot except 'Quis, and his jumpers never go in. Put in Josh McRoberts.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Rashard Lewis' shot has to be one of the most beautiful shots i've ever seen. It's almost impossible to contest especially since he is about 6'10.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Bull.. very disappointing loss. This is why I want us to fire Jim O'Loser.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Stupid loss!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We had absolutely no idea what to do in those final minutes when it mattered the most, and I blame it all on coaching!...Horrible, and despicable loss at home.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Stupid loss!


Agreed. Yet again I put this loss on O'Brien. He just refuses to widen the rotation. Murphy clearly didn't need to be in late in the game offensively or defensively. He just doesn't offer anything but an occasional three on offense. We really need to find ourselves a power forward that can actually play IN THE POST. Also, I don't agree with giving Rasho the ball late like that. Unless he is open for a jumper, he doesn't offer anything on offense. We should have had Foster in if we wanted a finesse move at the rim because that is what he is good at. Seems like O'Brien is forcing our players to do things they just can't do. Like Marquis with the threes, Rasho with the drives, and Foster with the three he called earlier. I'm tired of his bum coaching.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> Bull.. very disappointing loss. This is why I want us to fire Jim O'Loser.


It's not time yet. What I do want to see is more bold moves, though, like some Phil Jackson substitutions. If no one wants to shoot, take them the **** out of the game. We essentially played an 8-man rotation, then Roy Hibbert for a bit. That's not going to motivate players to step the **** up.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm just really pissed about this loss. This should have been a win, clearly. We also need more shooters. If we aren't going to use Baston or Graham we need to cut one of them and get a shooting specialist through free agency. There has to be one out there. We are just really limited from the arc without Dunleavy.

Any of you think we could pluck Morrow from the Warriors? They just got Jamal Crawford and are way overloaded with swingmen. He would be awesome to have on the bench when we need instant offense.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Ouch. Rough night in the NBA for my teams. Raptors and Pacers both lose by 2 in OT. There were some positives in this defeat though. We dominated them in the paint which is quite impressive seeing how they have Dwight Howard. We also only had 14 turnovers. That's a stat I love to see us do well in. On the negative side, Danny, TJ, Rasho and Murph all struggled from the field. I'm just really looking forward to Dunleavy coming back. Don't get me wrong, Marquis Daniels is playing great but I think Mike is going to add a spark to our team that we really need.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

JO got injured today on his knee so that can't be good.


----------

